# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  ایا کسی با استفاده از SQL Server و فاکس پرو برنامه نوشته؟

## rezaTavak

سلام

می خوام بدونم اگه خواستم با استفاده از بانکهای SQL SERVER برنامه بنویسم چکار بکنم؟ چون محدودیت اندازه فایل فاکس پرو 2 گیگا بایت و SQL 32 ترا بایت است.

----------


## kia1349

بله میشه
من اینکارو کرده ام
با استفاده از ado  کار خیلی راحتیه
برای مثالهاش به سایت www.foxite.com مراجعه کنید

----------


## Andy

سلام به تمامی دوستان عیدتون مبارک
راجع به سوال دوست عزیزمون بایستی بگم که منم با استفاده از sql  تو فاکس برنامه نوشتم و خیلی هم عالی شده هم به لحاظ سرعت هم به لحاظ امنیت و خلاصه هر چی..

----------


## binyaz2003

اگر میشه توضیح کمی بدین در باره اس کیو ال

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ببخشید اگه ممکنه کسی می تونه توضیح کاملی بده تا ما هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## kia1349

اگه میخواهین یه مثال براتون میل بزنم

----------


## binyaz2003

اگر این کار رو بکنید ممنون میشم
Binyaz2003@yahoo.com

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ممنون میشم آدرس ایمیل من RezaTavak@yahoo.com است.

----------


## kia1349

اول اینکه برای شناخت انواع اتصال به بانکهای اطلاعاتی از این سایت کمک بگیرید
http://www.able-consulting.com/ADO_Conn.htm
این هم لینک برنامه مثال 1 چون دیدم حجمش کمه لینکشو دادم تا خودتون دانلودش کنید(از این بابت عذر میخوام)
لینکش در آخرین خط صفحه است

ین هم لینک برنامه مثال 2 چون دیدم حجم اینم کمه لینکشو دادم تا خودتون دانلودش کنید
لینکش در آخرین خط صفحه است

http://www.foxite.com/scripts/foxisa...tid=_0VO0BNOXU

اینم بگم که چون احتمال تفاوت در فایلهای sql من با شما وجود دارد این مثالها رو که با access است برایتان گذاشتم تنها تفاوتش در connectionstring است که شما باید provider خود را روی sql تنظیم کنید

----------


## kia1349

این لینکها رو هم مطالعه کنید
http://www.f1tech.com/VFEDEVCON99/Do...sualFoxPro.htm


http://www.officehiway.com/develop/ADO_Conn.htm

http://www.the-programmer.com

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

من رفتم. از لطف شما ممنون.

اما ببخشید که من پررو هستم ها. می خواستم بدونم چطوری میشه مثل جداول فاکس پرو با آنها ارتباط برقرار کرد. انگار نه انگار که جدول نوع دیگه ای باشه. نمیدونم منظورم را درست رساندم؟

----------


## kia1349

خوب میتوانید از طریق odbc با خود فایلهای فاکس ارتباط برقرار کنید همانطور که عرض کردم کافیست تا connectionstring  و provider خود را روی دیتابیس مورد نظر خودتان تنظیم کنید ولی از فاکس به فاکس وصل شدن با پروتکل های دیگه خیلی کار منطقی نیست چون امکانات فاکس برای مدیریت دیتابیس خودش از طریق اتصال معمول به بانکهای اطلاعاتی خودش خیلی بیشتر است

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


ببخشید منظور من این است:

من یک برنامه با فاکس پرو نوشته ام که بر روی Pc اجرا میشود. خب کامپیوترها در شهرهای مختلف قرار دارند و امکان اتصال آنها به یک شبکه نمی باشد. بنابراین اطلاعات توسط دیسکت از آنها جمع شده و در یک کامپیوتر وارد میشود. خب میزان اطلاعات در کامپیوتر تهران بقدری زیاد میشود که از حداکثر ساپورت توسط فاکس پرو فراتر میرود. حالا من می خواهم با SQL Server بانکی درست کنم که اطلاعات فاکس پرو در آن قرار گیرد و با کمترین برنامه نویسی برنامه من با بانکهای SQL Server کار کند.  بدون اینکه تغییر زیادی در برنامه بدهم دهم.

نمیدانم منظورم را درست رسانیدم؟

----------


## kia1349

ابتدا با upsizing فاکس پرو دیتابیس خودتون رو به sql server تبدیل کنید بعد هم با همون روشهای بالا به بانک اطلاعاتی جدید وصل شوید
تغییرات زیادی نمیخواهد

----------


## kia1349

ضمنا به آدرس زیر که یه سایت تایلندیه مراجعه کنید اگر مرور گرتان خواست فوت های تایلندی را دانلود کند کلید کنسل را بزنید
در آخر صفحه تعدادی کتاب از جمله Client-Server Applications with Visual FoxPro 6.0 and SQL Server 7.0  وجود دارد که میتوانید دانلود کنید(اینم شیرینی شما ها)

http://www.just4thai.com/vfp_howto/vfp_howto.html

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ممنونم
 زحمت کشیدید  :oops:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

من از بانکهای mdb یک view ساختم و مثل یک جدول از آن استفاده کردم خیلی هم راحت بود. اصلا کدهایم هم تغییر نکرد و احتیاجی به ADO نیز نداشتم. حالا می خوام بدونم آیا این روش در سرعت دسترسی به بانک اثر میگذاره؟ یعنی سرعت را پایین میاره؟ یا باید از ADO حتما استفاده کنم؟

----------


## italy_buffon

میخواستم نحوه اتصال ویژوال فاکس پرو 7 رو با sql server بدونم . ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

این مثل mysql است فقط تنظیمات خاص خودش را دارد. توی 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...p?t=16030.html

----------

